# Wasps



## kevmar (Aug 5, 2017)

Just got these today,

what are your thoughts on these please?

I do like the purple one with sprinkley bits lol.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I really like the Delta Wing, I have 2 of them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Kev - those both rock. I find the DW insanely accurate. The UP is great - and for the money in the UK those are absolutely the best value for money I think you can get.

I have a sand DW with 3.2mm holes in the band grooves and a purple glitter with 5mm holes. The 2 frames the UP hole size were tested with. I use loped tubes through these holes using a matchstick attachment - but also used Gypsy tabs on the 5mm holed one. I think it makes these frames way more versatile than the flat-band only stock option. If you have access to a drill press I'd recommend drilling a 4-4.5mm hole in the middle of the band groove.

Enjoy - both those frames will leave you with a big fat grin.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/72354-wasp-delta-wing-ott-flats-and-tubes/


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

I can't comment on the Detla Wing, but I have two of the Uniphoxx and they're great. I think they're the best bang for your buck.


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

I have a Phoxx (White) and the quality and finish of the piece is top shelf. I like it very much, though it might be a bit too small for my large hands.

It's my current BB shooter.

Can't speak for the D.Wing (totally wish I could) as I don't have one (sad face)

But I've never heard a single negative review! Considering how we here put everything through the ringer that's gotta count for something.


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

I love my DW, I have the same purple one. It points really nicely and the thumb and index finger pads are perfection. My only complaint was that the bottom portion was a little square feeling in my skinnier fingers, so I did a short wrap with hockey tape. Now I can shoot it all day, no worries. Works great for intuitive shooting as well as aiming. One of my favorites now.


----------



## kevmar (Aug 5, 2017)

Thanks guys ,these were a good Birthday gift then !

Thanks again.


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

Nice, happy birthday bud.
As everyone as said excellent frames
I grabbed my uniphox rigged with 2052 this morning when I left for work, for the money you can't go wrong. Have a goodun


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Happy Birthday Kev!

Brooks you running that ball in tube? My purple DW has them find it a little heavy for 9.5mm but it's a clean simple approach.


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

mattwalt said:


> Happy Birthday Kev!
> 
> Brooks you running that ball in tube? My purple DW has them find it a little heavy for 9.5mm but it's a clean simple approach.


Yeah ball in tube bud as you said its really neat and great for stuffing in bag or pocket without the worry of the wrap and tuck catching and coming undone


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Yeah - I'm hoping it'll work OK with 1842's.

Simon's whole deal for the holes at that size was specifically for 2050 ball in tube.


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

Do you have a bit to try?
I can check later bud no worries


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Yeah I do - at the moment I have flats fitted - and they won't die... So just not had a chance to do the experiment. If you do - let me know how it works.

Cheers


----------



## kevmar (Aug 5, 2017)

Thanks for the nice replies fellas. :bowdown:


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Kev - also the DW has awesome rounded edges to the throat of the frame. It absolutely shrugs off fork hits.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Am I the only one that only knows fork hits through other's stories? :/ I mean, I don't complain, but I do feel a bit left out...
On topic now, I can see a uniphoxx in my future, they have an elegant simplicity that can't be beat.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Keep it up guys and I'll have to try one. Just let a DW slide by on eBay. I have a unipox which is toooo small to suit me.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

LOL Skropi - I NEVER have fork hits. Except one day - Torque 2 in a row for no real reason - swopped over to the Deltawing and Blam yet again (literally 3 in a row on two frames). So stopped right away - left it till the next day. Never happened again. Think it was ball placement in pouch or something.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

If the phoxx is too small for JR, it could be for me too. How is it in comparison to the scout size wise?
The god of slingshots is a fickle one Matt, and I really think that she punishes us for keeping on calling them slingshots instead of catapults. In case you are wondering I am almost dead serious. Almost.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

UP compares well to the Axiom Champ - Its what I would call a medium size frame. I have XL hands and I find it a great frame. But I do shoot smaller frames more than my bigger ones. If you like the new orange Hunter - you may actually like the UP. If anything I find the DW a touch on the large side (just could be a little more comfortable) - I grip it with what I'd call a semi-pinch. But it shoots like I'm holding a wand - so I'm not complaining either. Think the UP to Greece is like €20 odd so may be worth considering at some time.

When you come around with the Weissbier I'll let you have a go with mine ;-P

The God's can be very fickle... And they wait till you think you're all cool with them to remind you. Funnily my 4 year old only refers to them as catty's... must be a former life thing (I called them that growing up - but not since joining here)


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

I don't only drink Weiss, I am an ale man in general. I just don't get on well with laggers (except the Czech 1875 which is a fantastic lagger).
The phoxx is cheap and honest that's why I am considering it. First I have to decide if I'll get the original scout though. As for the hunter, I like it's looks, I like it's clips, but as for its hold and shooting peculiarities I am not sure as I can't shoot it till 2nd of June


----------



## stevekt (Jul 3, 2012)

I have a Uniphoxx. It was a lot smaller than I thought it would be. I kind of wish I had gone for the Delta Wing but I really want one in black.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

The delta wing, being ott isn't for me  I really wish they made a somewhat larger, dedicated ttf. Maybe start a petition?


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I shoot mine TTF


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

skropi said:


> Am I the only one that only knows fork hits through other's stories? :/ I mean, I don't complain, but I do feel a bit left out...
> On topic now, I can see a uniphoxx in my future, they have an elegant simplicity that can't be beat.





mattwalt said:


> LOL Skropi - I NEVER have fork hits. Except one day - Torque 2 in a row for no real reason - swopped over to the Deltawing and Blam yet again (literally 3 in a row on two frames). So stopped right away - left it till the next day. Never happened again. Think it was ball placement in pouch or something.


 That's funny I never new what a fork hit was until I started reading the forum then I bought a torque and took it out with 12mm lead, two in a row almost instantly.


mattwalt said:


> UP compares well to the Axiom Champ - Its what I would call a medium size frame. I have XL hands and I find it a great frame. But I do shoot smaller frames more than my bigger ones. If you like the new orange Hunter - you may actually like the UP. If anything I find the DW a touch on the large side (just could be a little more comfortable) - I grip it with what I'd call a semi-pinch. But it shoots like I'm holding a wand - so I'm not complaining either. Think the UP to Greece is like €20 odd so may be worth considering at some time.
> 
> When you come around with the Weissbier I'll let you have a go with mine ;-P
> 
> The God's can be very fickle... And they wait till you think you're all cool with them to remind you. Funnily my 4 year old only refers to them as catty's... must be a former life thing (I called them that growing up - but not since joining here)


Why would you stop calling them catapults when you joined here?
Had a couple of tries with 1842 and 6mm B.B. but couldn't get one in, maybe with a better tool than the needle nose pliers I'm using


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Yeah... I was going to try 4.5mm BB's - in theory it should work - but suspect 5mm would be better.

LOL - I do occasionally deviate on name - Its a whole 'nother debate.


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

I've called them catapults since I was a kid can't change now.
It's like fishing rod for me, fishing pole for most Americans who cares


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Well, technically, in British English, pole fishing is different from general match fishing or casting. It uses a pole instead of a rod  Poles are VERY long, use the same lines as match fishing in general, meaning very thin lines and hooks, and have no reel. 
I personally use a combination, Bolognese fishing. Which is what the Italians decided after they saw the merits of match fishing. That happened when you northerners won a tournament in Italy. 
Bolognese fishing combines the best elements of Northern and southern fishing techniques, while it is much more suited for sea angling, without having any disadvantage in lakes and rivers. Maggots for the win, yeah. 
Fishing is what got me into catapults by the way.
Yeah well, I like to talk. Imagine how much I would talk if we were all together and had some ale down our throats. Or more ale for that matter.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

LOL. Actually fishing and slingshots sort of went hand in hand for me... I used to always have me slingshot in my pocket and would go for a walk when the activity does down.

Yeah - you're correct - in the UK pole fishing is using a well a pole (or whip) - 3+m long usually with pretty light setups. Guess a Tenkara 'rod' should really be called a pole... Very keen to get back in touch with fishing again... Bolognese fishing? If its what I think it is I may be giving that a go when I get a chance. Sounds like pole fishing with long Rods and reels.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Matt, poles are 8+ meters, usually 10-13  And they just destroy all the competition currently in Britain. Bolognese are from 5 to 8, 7 being the better option, and for me they offer more flexibility. 
I wonder if we can get more off topic. What's worse, there's a dedicated place about fishing in our forum....Sorry guys, it's the first time I get off topic in any forum I've attended this far. 
Ehm, ermmm....wasps are great, yes..... (I am less off topic now....)


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Got both my wasps out this morning. They're awesome. Find both very comfortable in the hand - the UniPhoxx would be a great choice as a backpack/pocket catty, and is I think very versatile.


----------



## Buckskin Dave (Apr 4, 2018)

Mr Brooks said:


> I've called them catapults since I was a kid can't change now.
> It's like fishing rod for me, fishing pole for most Americans who cares


I was reintroduced to cattapult's in the early 80ies while serving in the US Air Force at RAF Fairford in the UK. We had a little base near by called Little Risington. It was all but abandoned and quite a bit of it was overgrown. Hares, rabbits, pheasants all over the place. I met some English guys that hunted rabbits and pheasants their with catty's there. I started shooting and hunting with them and I call them catty's as often as I call them slingshots to this day. We were all very young. I wonder if those guys shoot now?  I hope they do. I know I had times I didn't shoot much but never really quit.


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

Spot on scorpi I used to match fish, poles, whips and bolognese????

Buckskin Dave, that's a cool story. My dad taught me how to make a tabbed catapult out of a tree fork when I was about 12 because I couldn't use his deadshot with square bands he searched for some lighter bands and came up with some some small tubes that where whipped to the tabs and the pouch..Days later I had it confiscated at school..????


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

Back to the wasp, I've had a few hundred shots with the 2052 ball in tube now and can't get consistent with it, I've played around with active length and ammo weight and can't dial it in.. it's not the tubes but I think how they sit square of the frame, I've shot catties like this before but instinctively with a flip like the deadshot, I think not flipping whilst aiming, the tubes are bunching up and throwing the shot.
Is anyone getting good accuracy with this set up? Ott or ttf flats on this frame for me are very accurate.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I get accuracy with this setup on the DW (incl 2050 singles) - note tried on the UP

I do prefer lighter tubes though.


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

Thanks Matt I’ll take a fresh look at it, the style of pouch I have on there at the moment I don’t usually use could be this. Cheers


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

What size ammo you using? I find 2050 very harsh for 9.6 - 1842 are much better.


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

Mainly want this for 3/8 lead but tried heavier and still had fliers 
I know what your saying I've had that with heavy tubes before, I got this to replace looped 1745 thinking it would balance with the 3/8 better


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

Matt I'm stumped. Got a chance to try the 2052 with a familiar pouch on the scout and alongside looped 1745 that are noticeable heavier draw there's no comparison, the 1745 where way faster and far more accurate with 3/8 steel 3/8 lead and .457 lead. I thought the 2052 would be a winner for me being lighter draw and singles.
As you already said mate it's not the UP or the way the bands where rigged ????


----------

